
Not Eating Enough Fruit and Grains Is Worse Than Too Much Meat - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-04/not-eating-enough-fruit-and-grains-is-worse-than-too-much-meat
======
toasterlovin
The articles doesn't have a link to the paper, just to a PR write-up of the
paper by the organization responsible for funding it (I think). Can't find the
paper using the author's name (Ashkan Afshin) and journal it was published in
(Lancet), either.

Anybody have a link?

~~~
_Microft
This might be it. Author and date match and it's even available via Open
Access:

[https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6...](https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736\(19\)30041-8/fulltext#seccestitle10)

------
iad
> To estimate the optimal intake for each dietary factor, we first calculated
> the level of intake associated with the lowest risk of mortality from each
> disease endpoint based on the studies included in the metaanalyses of the
> dietary relative risks. Then, we calculated the optimal level of intake as
> the weighted mean of these numbers using the global proportion of deaths
> from each disease as the weight.

That methodology sounds like it would only be valid if each type of harm
functioned entirely independently and was only affected by a single intake
factor?

The words "carbohydrate" and "calorie" appear nowhere in the study. Did they
allow the effects of caloric malnutrition to skew the calculations of optimal
intake levels?

If consuming more carbohydrates is helpful compared to being malnourished,
that does nothing to show that there's a minimum level of fruit and grains
that are necessary for health.

If adding more fat intake to a high carbohydrate diet is harmful, that doesn't
necessarily mean fat is universally unhealthy.

This just seems like a report of correlations that are biased by the
distribution of diets that are being commonly consumed.

------
sridca
"Too Much Meat" = "Meat + processed carbs".

It is nothing to do with meat per se. Case in point:
[http://meatheals.com/](http://meatheals.com/)

Yet another vegan/vegetarian-biased article. Nothing here; move along.

